# Slammed Pedal Car Stroller



## Mad Rods (Jan 19, 2012)

Building this for my baby boy to push him around shows in style.


----------



## Mad Rods (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Mad Rods (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Mad Rods (Jan 19, 2012)

Push bar


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

that shit is sick bro I got the same style slammed for my son wish my frame for is was as clean as urs


----------



## Mad Rods (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks bro!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Clean i slammmed 1 myself. A lil different then u but TTT


----------



## Mad Rods (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks bro


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lewislowriders (Jan 23, 2013)

were can i buy one like this


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Mad Rods said:


> Building this for my baby boy to push him around shows in style.


Nice..:thumbsup:


----------



## Mad Rods (Jan 19, 2012)

Lewislowriders said:


> were can i buy one like this


Thanks for the compliments guys 

It's a kit from Speedway Motors. Comes like this in pieces.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Clean i slammmed 1 myself. A lil different then u but TTT


Pics of Yours.


----------



## Mad Rods (Jan 19, 2012)

Small update


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

nice color choice


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Mad Rods said:


> Small update


Looks Good.


----------



## Mad Rods (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## Mad Rods (Jan 19, 2012)

Been pretty busy on this here lately. I cut out holes for headlights 2 days after I painted it and made my backrest for the car. Seats are back from upholstery headlights are in and repainted, now with a flat clear. I added seat belts and switches for the headlights and tail lights. Pinstriping is next and reassembly.


----------



## Mad Rods (Jan 19, 2012)

Those seatbelts are clean now and I redid the front suspension so it would roll better on uneven surfaces. More updates coming soon


----------



## Mad Rods (Jan 19, 2012)

2 days after the fresh paint


----------



## ozmods (Feb 7, 2013)

Where did you get those front lights from ?


----------



## Impala builder (Aug 18, 2009)

Mad Rods said:


>




Orale! The frame is looking nice!


----------



## Mad Rods (Jan 19, 2012)

ozmods said:


> Where did you get those front lights from ?


They are old school liscense plate lights


----------



## Mad Rods (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks Impala builder!


----------



## Mad Rods (Jan 19, 2012)

So here are some updated pics I just took. Still need to finish wiring it. Also I am getting the car pinstriped and letters made on the rear liscense plate.


----------



## Mad Rods (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

Looks good love the built in beer holder.


----------



## Mad Rods (Jan 19, 2012)

dgriego said:


> Looks good love the built in beer holder.


Thanks bro! I told my wife it's or our sons "bottle" she said "yeeeahhh right" lol


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

looks good


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

Mad Rods said:


> Thanks bro! I told my wife it's or our sons "bottle" she said "yeeeahhh right" lol


LOL!!!


----------



## Mad Rods (Jan 19, 2012)

It's done now. I named it "project sleepwalk" from the song from Santos and Johnny in La Bamba. I left the lights on for at least an hour straight. Nothing got hot and all wires are in conduit.


----------



## Mad Rods (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Looks bad ass...nice work.....how much! !!!! Lol


----------



## Mad Rods (Jan 19, 2012)

dreamer1 said:


> Looks bad ass...nice work.....how much! !!!! Lol


Thanks for the compliment! Gotta use it this weekend at Lonestar Roundup..... U never know,money talks lol


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Orale have fun......any mexican discount


----------



## Mad Rods (Jan 19, 2012)

Couple updates


----------



## Mad Rods (Jan 19, 2012)

Back in April @ Mercury Charlie's in Austin Tx








Mercury Charlie and my boys








The Legendary Gene Winfield


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

dgriego said:


> Looks good love the built in beer holder.[/QUOTE x2


----------



## Mad Rods (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks Lowdude13


----------

